# Wiper failure



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

last nite we had a lite dusting of dnow and ice so this mourn i go to turn on the wipers to remove a lil bit of snow and ice. The wipers went about and inch or 2 and stiopped and then didnt move back or forth again. I figured maybe they r cold. The car sat in the sun all day and when i returned from work. I tried to turn them on again. They didnt budge.....called the servide dept and made an appointment for weds....anyone know what the problem may be???? thanx


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Stripped gear in the wiper motor?


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

If the motor wasn't running check the fuse. I can't count the number of times I've pulled things apart only to find it was a fuse.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Wiper motor I should have said.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

SilverGoat said:


> Wiper motor I should have said.



what i figured i almost killed the service guy when he said well we can get u in Jan 3rd and i was like ok ummm i think my wipers working is critical dont u think and he agreed so he got me in 4 2marrow....ill c wut happens


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

BLACKTHUNDERGTO said:


> last nite we had a lite dusting of dnow and ice so this mourn i go to turn on the wipers to remove a lil bit of snow and ice. The wipers went about and inch or 2 and stiopped and then didnt move back or forth again. I figured maybe they r cold. The car sat in the sun all day and when i returned from work. I tried to turn them on again. They didnt budge.....called the servide dept and made an appointment for weds....anyone know what the problem may be???? thanx


As SilverGoat suggests, check the windshield wiper motor circuit fuse 1st as it may have just blown the fuse. Maybe this is a suggestion that may be of some help during freezing conditions. I use my windshield snow brush and ice scraping tool so as to remove snow off the windshield. If you can't lift the wiper blades away from the windshield with your hands as if they may be frozen to the windshield, I do not turn on the windshield wipers until I either warm up the car with heat directed to the windshield or I use a windshield spray de-icer to free up the wiper blades from the windshield. You can destroy wiper blades or damage the plastic or teflon gear components as it don't take much to shear teeth when the temperature is below freezing.


----------



## Duck916 (Nov 12, 2004)

Fuse is a good bet here, since the wiper blades were probably blocked by some snow/ice.


----------

